# Exo terra mesh replacement tips



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

How would I replace the mesh top. I have seen builds where people have done it but can't find the actual process.
Thanks


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Have a piece of glass cut at a glass store for the dimensions of the lid, then plop it in place.


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

Take pliers and rip the mesh out. Get glass cut from a glass store or Lowe's after measuring dimensions of the lid. I always keep the divider (if there is one) and get pieces cut to fit where you cut the mesh out. Use GE silicon to for a bead underneath the lid. Then place your glass cuts on them and let them dry for a day or so. It will hold up well. Just remember, with Exo terra tops you don't want to get the glass even a little too snug because it will warp the the lid frame and make it putting on the viv a royal pain (since everything has to snap into place). I usually measure the glass so that it fits a little more than half way in all four directions on the lid top.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Would it be a good idea to remove the mid piece of plastic?


----------



## Frog pool13 (Oct 30, 2013)

If you would take out the divider you might as well just take the whole lid off, it would be basically the same thing just the piece of glass cut larger.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

If you like to keep the screen like I do,it's not too hard.I have a piece of glass on top that fits between the two tabs so I can cover the whole top or slide it to adjust the amount of venting you have at any given point.

If you look at the bottom of the screen,you will notice there is a rubber cord in the track that holds in the screen.You will need to pull it out.I find that gently stretching the cord while working it out is best.You may break it during this process if not careful,but you can still use it if you do break it so don't worry.

Remove the screen and clean the track.Get some no see-um screen and cut it to size.A decent heavy duty pair of scissors will do the job.Take into consideration that the size of the screen will need to be slightly bigger(about 1/2 an inch) than the opening so that when you put the rubber cord back in there is enough screen to hold tight and not push back in.This is what I do with metal screening.If you use fiberglass you can oversize the screen by a bit then trim it with a sharp razor blade.

Lay the screen in place.Starting on one side,have the screen just over the outter edge of the cord track and start gently pushing the cord into the track securing the screen.Make sure the screen is going into the track without being squeezed out(you should be able to see a little bit of screen on the outter edge of the cord),then work your way around the frame doing one complete side at a time.The reason to do one side at a time is so you can keep the screen tight and so you don't get waves or kinks.

To work in the cord I carefully used a small flat screw driver that the width fit between the frame.They do make a rolling wheel tool that is made for it and will make it a little easier.Exo terra does each piece separately ,but if you use the fiberglass screen you can do it in one piece.If you go that route cut the screen a bit larger and start from the middle support bar and work your way around the first section,then got back to middle support bar and do the same thing.Then trim off all the excess.Done.It's easier than you think.


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

Look at my build log, it was a 18x18x24 zoo med but the process will be the same.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/145961-18x18x24-zoo-med-build-brom-heavy.html


----------

